# gas cap leaking



## glu10free (Jun 27, 2011)

New poster. I have a 1951 8n. Gas leaks out of the top of my gas cap from what appears to be a vent hole when going uphill. I ordered a new vented cap. I see where there are also non-vented caps. Why the difference and will my new cap leak also. This is a "hand-me-down" tractor and the gas cap I think is original. It has a leather gasket (looks homemade) used to seal the outer part of the cap. The gas is passing through the homemade gasket center and splashing out the hole on top. Any replies are appreciated. Just noticed it today but could have been going on for a while.

Tom


----------



## glu10free (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I found my answer. I understand now that the tank is vented through a vent hole in the dome on top of the tank. I guess this is why a non-vented gas cap can be used. I will wait for the new vented cap and see if it does not leak when going up an incline. If it does I will take the cover off the tractor and clear the vent hole and use a non-vented cap. If someone thinks this is not my solution feel free to comment.

Tom


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Tom welcome to the forum, sometimes just talking about the problem can help formalise it in your mind and you come up with the answer yourself. I hope you have it figured out, I know I have sometimes felt a little sheepish when I knew the answer to the question I just asked. Clever handle by the way, are you a coeliac?

Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## glu10free (Jun 27, 2011)

farmertim said:


> Hey Tom welcome to the forum, sometimes just talking about the problem can help formalise it in your mind and you come up with the answer yourself. I hope you have it figured out, I know I have sometimes felt a little sheepish when I knew the answer to the question I just asked. Clever handle by the way, are you a coeliac?
> 
> Cheers:beer:
> :aussie:


Hi Tim,

Thanks for the reply. Yes I am coeliac (6+ years). I meant to call myself glu10free but added an extra "t" by mistake. Anyway I have been using this tractor for the past 19 years. It has probably been leaking fuel through the gas cap for quite some time. I think what I will do while waiting for the new vented gas cap is to remove the gas tank and check for the vent hole on top. I sealed the top of the old gas cap with some epoxy so that if I find and clear the vent hole I can use the tractor and hopefully it won't leak going uphill. 

The only thing I missed when I went gluten free was "beer". I drank an expensive gluten free brand for a couple of years until I discovered that some of the light beers here don't cause me any issues. 

Thanks again for the reply.

Tom


----------



## glu10free (Jun 27, 2011)

Removed hood and then removed gas tank. Found the vent hole and it was clogged. Reinstalled everything and used the repaired gas cap. Bush hogged about 2 hours and everything ok. Will try the vented gas cap to see if works.

Tom


----------

